# Dragonball Evolution (Live Action Movie): The Poll



## Urarenge2005 (Dec 14, 2008)

Im not going to say anything. My Banner and my essay are more than enough. I will vote once like the rest of you.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 14, 2008)

_I'm a anti-conformist_.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2008)

Im getting sick and tired of all these threads....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 14, 2008)

These threads are full of hate, wait till the movie comes out before judging it fully.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 14, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> These threads are full of hate, wait till the movie comes out before judging it fully.



Who knows, since our expectations are so low the movie would seem good in comparison.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> These threads are full of hate, wait till the movie comes out before judging it fully.



Exactly, you guys are giving an answer without even hearing the question...its just making a lot of you look like those people who only like things because their from Japan.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2008)

Where's the "fucking build a bridge and jump off of it, you whiny otaku ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" option?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Where's the "fucking build a bridge and jump off of it, you whiny otaku ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" option?



It seems to be write in only.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 15, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Where's the "fucking build a bridge and jump off of it, you whiny otaku ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" option?



this.



.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm going to see, it will probably suck because it's poorly acted and can't live up to my fanboy dreams though. It may be one of my favorite works of fiction but seeing a bad movie about it isn't the end of the world

But get over it, Dragon Ball ended what 12 years ago in Japan? It's just a cartoon, worst case scenario you end with with the Street Fighter of anime adaptations.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 15, 2008)

I shall watch it with cautious optimism, and for bitchin' CG.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought you weren't gonna post here about Dragonball anymore? lol


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 15, 2008)

Dude, fuck off.  PLEASE!

And I believe I speak for mostly everyone else.

EDIT:  Sorry if this was out of line... I'm just tired of all these threads.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2008)

lol, we have so many threads and the movie isnt even CLOSE to coming out.

We're doomed. But seriously, it can't be any worse than Dragon Wars............oh wait, that one was pretty bad.....then it can't be much worse(at the most) than that "Transformers" movie....


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Dec 15, 2008)

I didnt say "these" threads. I am not going to stop posting in the Forums. I just said I would post in that other thread. There are more than one you know. I never once said this was a hate thread. I just wanted to take a poll.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm going with "This movie is going to be pure ass. I will go see it for the LOLZ."


----------



## Seany (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm a big Dragonball fan and honestly it looks fine to me. Some of you really need to end your annoying bitching.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2008)

I think we need another DB:Live Action Movie thread. 

I'm going to watch it.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Dec 15, 2008)

For once I agree with Hitler

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYltu4usfXk[/YOUTUBE]



> This movie is going to be pure ass. I will pirate it for the LOLZ.



*Fixed*


----------



## Fig Tree (Dec 15, 2008)

It just shouldn't be called Dragonball, it could mislead and piss off some fans. 

Otherwise it's an 'eeh' movie.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 15, 2008)

I will see it, and hope for the best


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey, there's actually something redeeming about this movie:

Group Logo


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Im getting sick and tired of all these threads....



We actually agree for once.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 16, 2008)

After seeing what might be happening  with the Avatar movie We Dragonball fans should be considering Our selves FUCKING lucky


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm buying tickets for this multiple times just to spite guys like the OP.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm buying tickets for this multiple times just to spite guys like the OP.



What an awesome way to spend your money.


----------



## HinataBunny (Apr 6, 2009)

*DragonBall Evolution*

Thoughts on the upcoming movie DragonBall Evolution. I don't know if there was already a thread for this, but I was curious about others opinions.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think that the thread was created because its not an anime (animated) movie, but everyone's general opinion on the movie is that it fails.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 6, 2009)

Go to the live action dragonball thread...also, shit sucks


----------



## HinataBunny (Apr 6, 2009)

I feel the same. I am sorry. I suppose I wanted someone to tell me it's not going to suck, but alas...it will. This is ruining the greatness that is DragonBall..I hope they don't try to make a Naruto movie!


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2009)

Search function may be shit, but I think it can find the 500+ threads on this topic.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

You don't really need the search function. It's still on page 1.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 6, 2009)

How could you not know there's a thread? There's like 3 topics on the same page.

Well whatever, movie sucks.


----------



## Micku (Apr 6, 2009)

F*** that movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd be more annoyed if they decided to make a "House of the Dead part 3", or a "Speed Racer 2".


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

I watched some of Speed Racer. Fuck, that movie was irritating.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

I know. I HATED that little kid. Yet if you go and say that on imdb.com, they will crucify you and proceed to sodomize your corpse.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 6, 2009)

Speed Racer isn't meant to be taken seriously at all. It's what some people would call 100% camp. That's why it's a better film then DBE.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

I dunno, from the previews, I dont think we're supposed to take DBE seriously either.

And I didn't take SR seriously. It's camp felt well placed, but that didn't stop it from annoying me.

I will say I suspect SR might be better because lots of effort was put into it. I admire effort above all, and I am not getting any of that from the trailers of DBE.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

I hated the camp, it could've been a cooler adaptation if it was less corny. The transitions were annoying, every 5 seconds a person's head flew by screaming. The CGI was dreadful, all it was was flashing lights, it didn't look like anything but a seizure-fest.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hated the camp, it could've been a cooler adaptation if it was less corny. The transitions were annoying, every 5 seconds a person's head flew by screaming. The CGI was dreadful, all it was was flashing lights, it didn't look like anything but a seizure-fest.



Speed Racer is incredibly corny, there's no way to change that.


I enjoyed the CGI, it reminded me of the kind of stuff I would daydream as when I was little. 


As far as DBE goes from the version I saw it takes itself very seriously. From the interviews I've read the actors approached it as a serious film but it just fell short in most areas. It isn't really bad but it has no redeemable qualities. It's a terrible movie because its really bland. It's like the writers, director, and actors were all trying to do different things and it all exploded into gray goo.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

I hate camp. Even the old Batman shows were campy and the new movies are serious. I know people like camp, but I don't. It bugs me, so I don't like Speed Racer.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 6, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> As far as DBE goes from the version I saw it takes itself very seriously. From the interviews I've read the actors approached it as a serious film but it just fell short in most areas. It isn't really bad but it has no redeemable qualities. It's a terrible movie because its really bland. It's like the writers, director, and actors were all trying to do different things and it all exploded into gray goo.



Yeah, I don't think the DBE makers even know what they want this movie to be. One scene would be some dramatic piece, and then the next would be some scene for cheap comedy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

I dont like camp, but to me, SR's strengths also contributed to what annoyed me about it.

The Burton Batman movies have camp, but I love the look of the films so much that I tend to forgive the flaws.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

Too bright, too colorful, too annoying.


----------



## Redstripe (May 1, 2009)

*Dragonball Evolution - *SPOILER**

Oh my god, what a fucking joke! 

Worse movie I've seen in the last 5years, what a disappointment!


----------



## Shidoshi (May 1, 2009)

So...uhh...where's the spoiler?


----------



## Adonis (May 1, 2009)

More importantly, why does this warrant yet another thread about it.

A shitty anime/manga got a shitty adaptation. Get over it.


----------



## Zeroo (May 1, 2009)

yeah I think we all agreed that this movie sucked in every way possible...
everytime I try to forget about this travesty someone either bumps that old thread or creates a new one....I mean can we just forget about it and move on already...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2009)

we must never forget 9/11


----------



## Superrazien (May 1, 2009)

Adonis said:


> More importantly, why does this warrant yet another thread about it.
> 
> *A shitty anime/manga* got a shitty adaptation. Get over it.



Lmao says the guy with the Bleach Avatar.


----------



## Adonis (May 1, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Lmao says the guy with the Bleach Avatar.



Says the guy with the One Piece avatar who can't capitalize sentences and is defending Dragonball Z. We can try to discredit each other all day, I'd win btw, but it does nothing to counter the point itself.

There's no way I got into Bleach when I was 12 and only stuck with the avatar because I like the character design. Nope. You hear me lauding Bleach with my every breath. BEST MANGA EVAH. 

Not to mention that even in the Bleach subforum, "fans" make fun of Kubo's shitty writing and "Kubo Tite Trolled My Fandom" is currently a meme. Clearly, we all respect Kubo as a mangaka and would compare his works to the likes of Vagabond or Berserk.

I'll just end this "discussion" right here:



			
				Me said:
			
		

> What Fox did to Dragonball with Evolution is no worse than what Toriyama himself did to it with Z. Fuck, he even greenlighted GT.
> 
> I love how fans overlook the dump Toriyama took on the franchise with egregious additions like "OMG, space pirates who blow up planets!" and "Ooops, everyone's a Super Saiyan, now. I better distinguish Goku from the others with a long-haired, eyebrowless design from Hell." What's that? Androids? Fusion? Fighting gumball Vegitto?
> 
> ...



You're right, though; what Fox did was unforgivable and warrants 10 threads bitching about it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2009)

Well, at least I have a super special awesome review of it that so many of you hated. Because there is another pointless thread about this, I guess I can freely whore my review.

Link removed

READ IT AND WATCH AS YOUR BRAIN EXPLODES WITH CHEESE.


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

Another thread?

Get over it.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Says the guy with the One Piece avatar who can't capitalize sentences and is defending Dragonball Z. We can try to discredit each other all day, I'd win btw, but it does nothing to counter the point itself.
> 
> There's no way I got into Bleach when I was 12 and only stuck with the avatar because I like the character design. Nope. You hear me lauding Bleach with my every breath. BEST MANGA EVAH.
> 
> ...



Blah blah blah blah! !


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2009)

God I hate the mean kind of nerds.


----------



## Superrazien (May 1, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Says the guy with the One Piece avatar who can't capitalize sentences and is defending Dragonball Z. We can try to discredit each other all day, I'd win btw, but it does nothing to counter the point itself.
> 
> There's no way I got into Bleach when I was 12 and only stuck with the avatar because I like the character design. Nope. You hear me lauding Bleach with my every breath. BEST MANGA EVAH.
> 
> ...



Oh wow someone is touchy. If your implying by my One Piece avatar that it is somehow inferior to Bleach, then I would love to hear that argument. Defending DBZ, yes I guess you can say I am doing that, but more or less I found it funny that someone who likes Bleach can actually call something like DBZ bad.


----------



## Adonis (May 1, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Oh wow someone is touchy. If your implying by my One Piece avatar that it is somehow inferior to Bleach, then I would love to hear that argument. Defending DBZ, yes I guess you can say I am doing that, but more or less I found it funny that someone who likes Bleach can actually call something like DBZ bad.



I'm not touchy; you just keep making assumptions.

I'm implying that One Piece is crap as is most Shonen. Nowhere did I insinuate it was worse than Bleach (which I also consider to be crap.)

Second, if you could read and comprehend, I do not consider Bleach to be _good_ by any stretch. It's something I follow because it's so bad that it's entertainingly so and every week you get to watch a plot train wreck.


----------



## Superrazien (May 1, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I'm not touchy; you just keep making assumptions.
> 
> I'm implying that One Piece is crap as is most Shonen. Nowhere did I insinuate it was worse than Bleach (which I also consider to be crap.)
> 
> Second, if you could read and comprehend, I do not consider Bleach to be _good_ by any stretch. It's something I follow because it's so bad that it's entertainingly so and every week you get to watch a plot train wreck.



So then what do you read if most Shonen is crap, Shojo stuff? Ok then fine you don't like Bleach, forgive me. Usually people have signatures or Avatars of things they like. But I guess your different. Unless your full of it, I've never heard of anyone following a series that's been around for 8 years and has 200+ chapters, because they do not like it. 

But hey what ever you do what it is you do.


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

Gah, shoujo is even worse than shounen.


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2009)

Well, how about keeping your blogs to yourself?


----------



## Adonis (May 1, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Well, how about keeping your blogs to yourself?



I'm sorry but liking DB/Z/GT when you're older than 12 out of anything other than blind nostalgia is fucking pathetic.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2009)

How about people don't act like little kids when someone doesn't like your favorite anime? Acting little a little bitch doesn't win debates.

It's like imdb's Speed Racer forum all over again.


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

Or people can just stop debating all together. It's a shitty movie and a mediocre TV show. Kay? Man, that's been going on forever.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2009)

lol, I argue that it's a mediocre movie and a fun T.V show!


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

Don't start with me Martial. :ho


----------



## Shidoshi (May 1, 2009)

Oh for Fuck's Sake, why don't we *all* just disregard the fact that this abortion of a thread should be locked and dumped and stick our heads up our asses like the arguing douchebags in this thread?

Hmm?

Seem like a good idea to you guys?


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 1, 2009)

People should give thanks to DBZ and Pokemon without them the Anime/Manga wouldnt be as popular in the US. Thanks to them being big hits companies broke there necks to get more anime and manga in stores and on tv.


----------



## Adonis (May 1, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> Oh for Fuck's Sake, why don't we *all* just disregard the fact that this abortion of a thread should be locked and dumped and stick our heads up our asses like the arguing douchebags in this thread?
> 
> Hmm?
> 
> Seem like a good idea to you guys?



Considering I'm one of those arguing douchebags with their head up their asses, I'm inclined to say "yes."

I'm just sick of nerds getting up in arms over shitty anime adaptations. "OMG, 4Kids dubbed One Piece poorly! Let's rant and rave as if anyone over the age of 10 who isn't a loser cares!"


----------



## Superrazien (May 1, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> Oh for Fuck's Sake, why don't we *all* just disregard the fact that this abortion of a thread should be locked and dumped and stick our heads up our asses like the arguing douchebags in this thread?
> 
> Hmm?
> 
> Seem like a good idea to you guys?





> Yeah I'm surprised this hasn't been locked yet.
> 
> Considering I'm one of those arguing douchebags with their head up their asses, I'm inclined to say "yes."
> 
> I'm just sick of nerds getting up in arms over shitty anime adaptations. "OMG, 4Kids dubbed One Piece poorly! Let's rant and rave as if anyone over the age of 10 who isn't a loser cares!"



You don't seem like a very happy person.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> You don't seem like a very happy person.



Well, to be fair, nor do you. 

(and Adonis tends to act worse in the religion debate threads anyway.....although it's been awhile since I've been in there)


----------



## Superrazien (May 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, to be fair, nor do you.
> 
> (and Adonis tends to act worse in the religion debate threads anyway.....although it's been awhile since I've been in there)



I vary from time to time.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> So then what do you read if most Shonen is crap, Shojo stuff? .



Books                                ?


----------



## Adonis (May 1, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> You don't seem like a very happy person.



My dad sneaks into my room every night touching me in my no-no zone and licking my tonsils.



MartialHorror said:


> Well, to be fair, nor do you.
> 
> (and Adonis tends to act worse in the religion debate threads anyway.....although it's been awhile since I've been in there)



Had this been a month ago, I'd be able to tell you I've mellowed a lot. Lately, my internet rage has been flaring up again.



			
				mystictrunks said:
			
		

> Books ?



Yo!


----------



## Yammy (May 1, 2009)

if I watched this atrocity I would want my own thread as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2009)

Adonis said:


> My dad sneaks into my room every night touching me in my no-no zone and licking my tonsils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, to be fair, they are attacking you instead of your arguments. There is nothing more idiotic and immature than to insult people over a stupid movie/tv show.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 2, 2009)

Just because this thread is here: this movie was about as entertaining as challenging Muhammad Ali to a game of red light green light.


----------



## Superrazien (May 2, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Just because this thread is here: this movie was about as entertaining as challenging Muhammad Ali to a game of red light green light.


YOU WIN


----------



## Terminator (May 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Says the guy with the One Piece avatar who can't capitalize sentences and is defending Dragonball Z. We can try to discredit each other all day, I'd win btw, but it does nothing to counter the point itself.
> 
> There's no way I got into Bleach when I was 12 and only stuck with the avatar because I like the character design. Nope. You hear me lauding Bleach with my every breath. BEST MANGA EVAH.
> 
> ...



I didnt even need to read your whole paragraph. You have a BLEACH avatar, meaning you cannot talk shit about ANY anime or manga, or you lose all credibility. Which is exactly what happened to you. You lose your credibility.


----------



## Draffut (May 6, 2009)

Terminator said:


> I didnt even need to read your whole paragraph. You have a BLEACH avatar, meaning you cannot talk shit about ANY anime or manga, or you lose all credibility. Which is exactly what happened to you. You lose your credibility.



Yes, because Bleach is the bottom of the barrel in the world of Shonen, and all who follow it have no credibility. 

Jesus Christ.



> I'm sorry but liking DB/Z/GT when you're older than 12 out of anything other than blind nostalgia is fucking pathetic.



Hey, I still enjoy original DB from time to time.  It's quite funny and entertaining.


----------



## excellence153 (May 6, 2009)

Terminator said:


> I didnt even need to read your whole paragraph. You have a BLEACH avatar, meaning you cannot talk shit about ANY anime or manga, or you lose all credibility. Which is exactly what happened to you. You lose your credibility.



Sorry... did I miss the part where you showed that you have more credibility than he does?

I don't think so.


----------



## FrostXian (May 6, 2009)

Damn, Adonis. I've seen you post here and there quite a few times, but it had never occured to me that you are such a pussy.


----------



## Adonis (May 6, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Damn, Adonis. I've seen you post here and there quite a few times, but it had never occured to me that you are such a pussy.



*eyes the Megaman set*

How so?


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Books                                ?



Gahahahahahaha


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2009)

I've never seen a thread where your debating skills depended on your avatar.......If that's the case, I must be a god............ZILLA!


----------



## Adonis (May 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I've never seen a thread where your debating skills depended on your avatar.......If that's the case, I must be a god............ZILLA!



I'm wondering why I'm being called a coward.

An overbearing, obsessive loser with too much time on his hands bitching because other people have different opinions? Yes. A pussy, though?


----------

